# Reviving the Lituus



## LvB

This is intriguing news from the intersection of science and music:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8075223.stm

This is a Roman brass instrument not heard or seen in centuries, now reconstructed through computer modeling. Of course, we don't _know_ that this is what the Romans (and J.S. Bach) actually heard, but apparently it fits the little evidence available. I look forward to hearing it....


----------

